# MIT Spring 2012: Big 2-day competition



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 11, 2011)

Alex Mason and I are graduating from MIT next Spring, so we thought that we should hold a big 2-day competition for our last MIT competition. Our proposed date is February 18-19, 2012, which is Saturday/Sunday of Presidents Day weekend. We plan to hold nearly every event (probably everything but feet), and we'd like to see a huge turnout. If this does happen, I'll contact the hotel we used during Nationals about getting another group rate. Some questions:

Would you go? Especially people not from the northeast.

Would you prefer having main events one day (Saturday or Sunday?) and side events the other, or first rounds on Saturday, finals on Sunday?

Any other weekends you think would generally work better? I can't think of anything better than a 3-day weekend, but I suppose people might have conflicts.

There aren't many 2-day competitions in the US, so I'd like to see some responses before we decide anything. I have 2 venue ideas in mind, but I'm going to wait to book until we're sure.

Oh, and MIT Fall 2011 is on DECEMBER 17. Tell your friends.


----------



## Owen (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. I wanna go.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 11, 2011)

Woah, planning ahead.

I might go if I don't have a ball that weekend and airfares are good. (Actually, never mind, I might still go even if there is a ball; it's always held at Hyatt Regency SFO.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds fun; attendance for me is dependent on finding a cheapish place to crash.
That being said, I'd love to, and probably would.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 12, 2011)

*Hopeful*


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds awesome and I really want to try to go.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll try to go even though we don't have a holiday on that day.


----------



## pelley (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome, love the idea!


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 12, 2011)

It's quite awhile from now, but as of right now, I would definitely plan on being there.


----------



## Micael (Apr 12, 2011)

I am sorry, I know I am redundant with this, but will you hold multi? And what about MIT fall (regarding multi)?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 12, 2011)

We don't know much about MIT fall yet. Suggestions for events are welcome. I'll take the above as a suggestion for multi blind.

Yes, multi will be held at MIT spring. Possibly best-of-2, not sure yet.

Cool, people like this idea. I'll start making some plans. If more than like 150 competitors are gonna come (hard to tell at this point), then we'll look into a bigger venue at MIT. More info will follow.

But if you're planning on coming or have opinions on any of the questions from the first post, you should still say so, a lot is still up in the air.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 12, 2011)

You'll probably see me there.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2011)

It would be great to have a really big US comp other than Nats for once. :3
As long as it doesn't conflict with anything important, I'll definitely go.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'll just drop off some of the better L2E F2L cases here. (10 or less moves)
[F L U L; F2]
X (U M U' R') (U' M' U R) x'
x (M' U M) U2 (M' U M) x'
x M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 x'
x [R2 U'; M] U M' U' x'
x (M' U' M) U2 (M' U' M) x'
[U' L' F'; U2] (R U2 R')
U2 (R U2 R') U' [L' F'; U2]
F U2 (R U' R') L F L' U2 F'
U' [R F; U] U' (L' U' L)
x M2 U (M' U2 M) U M2 x'
[R' D'; F'] U (R U R')
[U' L'; U] [R F; U']
[L2 F' U2 L2; U2]
F U (R U R') (L F' L') U' F'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 12, 2011)

Frequent Flyer points will do this for me.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 12, 2011)

I was thinking about dropping out of school to become a transvestite with a peg leg, but I'll stay just for this.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 12, 2011)

Hopefully will be able to make this one. Seems like its going to be awesome!


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be there, it definitely sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 12, 2011)

I would definitely go if



Spoiler



it was in Texas.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be going. Assuming it will be relatively cheap to be there. Nats will be semi expensive .

That being said, I'd be almost 100% going if multi was held (assuming I fail at Nats)

All in all I'll be there .


----------



## Kian (Apr 12, 2011)

Only if there are multiple rounds of magic.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 12, 2011)

Kian said:


> Only if there are multiple rounds of magic.


 
Kian, I am good at magic now.


----------



## Kian (Apr 12, 2011)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Kian, I am good at magic now.


 
sub 15?


----------



## Owen (Apr 12, 2011)

Time to learn square-1.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll definately go. We should have feet, though.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

I wound definitely go if this is during my Spring Break (Granted, the date changes a little bit). I have some friends who live up there. I could stay with them. A westerner going? WHAAAAAAT?


----------



## aaronb (Jul 8, 2011)

As long as all goes well, this upcoming MIT fall competition, will be my first competition, and if it goes good, I'd definately want to go to this. Seeing as living in Maine, I have few chances for competitions, and Boston/Cambridge is about as close as it comes. So basically, yeah I think I'd go if it's on a long weekend.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 8, 2011)

I might be able to go out to Massachusetts for a weekend. We'll have to see how early it starts Saturday and how late it ends Sunday


----------



## blah (Jul 8, 2011)

look at these murcans talking about "big" 2-day competitions...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, I always miss competition threads.

Assuming my schedule is clear (and maybe if it isn't >=]) I'd go.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 8, 2011)

blah said:


> look at these murcans talking about "big" 2-day competitions...


 
I think he means big as in amount of people, not length. 

And I'd love to go.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 8, 2011)

I just checked, and the 18-19th are the first days of my February vacation!   Sorry for the double grins, but this means, as long as it's on the 18th-19th, I'm almost garunteed in going!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 9, 2011)

i would also probably be in attendance if you were to have a competition at MIT(especially since my sister is now going to school in massachusetts)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm, I might have messed up by waiting too long to book.

If it happens that weekend, it will end by 4:00 on Sunday, since that's how late we can get the room. I was supposed to try to think of a bigger alternate venue, but I failed.

As for MIT Fall, the date is now TBD, since I can't go on November 12. More info to follow.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 9, 2011)

Even though im in Toronto i should be able to come. The weeked of the 18-19 sound great. Most schools have a day off on the 17 at least mine does. And my bday is the 16th so I could convince my parents.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 9, 2011)

i will probably be there


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

Just checked my school calendar. It's the first days of my spring break, so depending on when the first competition starts, I might be able to get a ride there.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends how cheap the hotel is; and if I can convince my dad to let me use some of his frequent flyer miles...


----------



## aaronb (Jul 9, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Hmm, I might have messed up by waiting too long to book.
> 
> If it happens that weekend, it will end by 4:00 on Sunday, since that's how late we can get the room. I was supposed to try to think of a bigger alternate venue, but I failed.
> 
> As for MIT Fall, the date is now TBD, since I can't go on November 12. More info to follow.



Well if you started it at 8 or 9 AM on both days, we would probably have enough time, right? I guess it would depend on how many people go, and how early/late other people have the rooms booked for.

And that sucks about the 12th; I had that Friday off, from Veteran's day.  But depending on the day, I maybe can still go.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 9, 2011)

duhh... yes! multi-day competitions are always fun, and its nice to have one besides nationals. Its also a perfect weekend, and its pretty much on the opposite of the calendar compared to nationals. I will be there no doubt.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 9, 2011)

All go, just give it a good name to encourage a high turnout.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 27, 2011)

Bump.

http://union.cubingusa.com/mitspring2012/index.php


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 27, 2011)

Any idea what the cutoffs are? It's nice to know before registering for stuff.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Any idea what the cutoffs are? It's nice to know before registering for stuff.


 
It's on the schedule. Those are only estimated cutoffs, and they could change, but let's go with that for now.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 27, 2011)

Are you about to announce it? I saw the site when it was first put up on the WCA competitions list, but it hasn't had a formal front page announcement yet.
I will most likely be coming (and helping out a lot while there ), but I won't register just yet.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 27, 2011)

Oops. Announced.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 27, 2011)

Signed up for everything but Sq1, clock, and megaminx .


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmm... I'll have to see if I can make it to this one...


----------



## Bob (Sep 27, 2011)

yay, timmy!

Get excited, people. It's the end of an era!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mike Kotch, and I were wondering if anyone near the MIT area would be willing to lend us some floor space for this competition; we would prefer not to go to a hotel for money issues :3.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't wait. I want to try multi BLD.


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 29, 2011)

I saw this competition on the WCA website a couple weeks ago and it looks awesome. I'm actually planning on trying to go. Conveniently I don't have school on February 17th or 20th so if all goes well I should be able to attend.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 24, 2011)

So this is in like two months. You should totally make plans to go to this.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2011)

Ooh I wanna come, it'll just depend on whether I'll be busy with schoolwork at that time and whether I can find a cheap place to stay.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 29, 2011)

i'm registered and looking forward to it. i missed MIT fall so i'm super excited for this one. will it be held at the same venue as MIT spring 2011?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 29, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> i'm registered and looking forward to it. i missed MIT fall so i'm super excited for this one. will it be held at the same venue as MIT spring 2011?


 
Yep, same venue as always (except for MIT Fall 2009).


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 29, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yep, same venue as always (except for MIT Fall 2009).


 
:/ Any way you can look into getting a little better lighting for the weekend?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 30, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> :/ Any way you can look into getting a little better lighting for the weekend?


 
I'll ask about it.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Color me interested.

Is there a specific date by which we have to be registered?


----------



## irontwig (Dec 30, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There aren't many 2-day competitions in the US



Does anybody have a decent explanation for this? It seems to me that due to the lower population density and thus longer distances of the US compared to the Europe you would have more 2-dayers to make the longer journey worthwhile.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Does anybody have a decent explanation for this? It seems to me that due to the lower population density and thus longer distances of the US compared to the Europe you would have more 2-dayers to make the longer journey worthwhile.



I've been hesitant to hold a 2-day competition largely because the majority of competitors at our competitions are quite young (under 16 - meaning they can't drive themselves to the competitions), and so are brought by their parents. Parents tend to already complain about the competitions being too long even on a single day; I have a feeling the complaints would go up for a 2-day event. My competitions already run pretty long; I try to make them as fun as possible - it seems like most of the parents put up with it on account of that. But I still do get a few complaints from the parents.

Anyway, I'd guess that might have something to do with it: since competitors tend to be younger in the US vs. Europe, we have to deal with satisfying the parents more than Europeans do.

Another issue for me would be the venue - it's much easier to book a venue for one day than it is for two days in a row.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Blegh. Ignore me, I found the page where all the info is.


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll be there, plus I live close, so having a two-day comp is no big deal for me.


----------



## Kian (Jan 1, 2012)

More people should register for this because it's going to be awesome.


----------



## JillianFraser (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm hoping to be there! =)


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 3, 2012)

I might go even though my school does not have a holiday. The problem is where will i stay?


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kian said:


> More people should register for this because it's going to be awesome.



I'm not really registering yet because I'm no absolutely positively sure that I'm able to come. I'm sure its the same way for others as well. Lol, I say this even though I know you know this.

And yes it will be awesome.

But I'm pretty sure its a go for me


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope i will come


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't everybody get excited all at once, but I'll be making my 2x2, pyraminx, and clock debut. I've had the clock for two days and am sub-20. Looking to do big things!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 9, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> :/ Any way you can look into getting a little better lighting for the weekend?


 
agreed.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm like 90% sure I can go. Time to start practicing 2x2 again...


----------



## JyH (Jan 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm like 90% sure I can go. Time to start practicing 2x2 again...


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 9, 2012)

Registered!!!!!!!! I am going!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 10, 2012)

Alex, are you going to do the Magic?!


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 10, 2012)

Casnova said:


> Don't everybody get excited all at once, but I'll be making my 2x2, pyraminx, and clock debut. I've had the clock for two days and am sub-20. Looking to do big things!


 Nice man! I think I'll see everyone there


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 14, 2012)

Casnova said:


> Alex, are you going to do the Magic?!


 nope


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Tim, can you add Master Magic to Avik Roychowdhury's registration? Thanks.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 16, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Hey Tim, can you add Master Magic to Avik Roychowdhury's registration? Thanks.


 
Done.


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Hey Tim, can you add Master Magic to Avik Roychowdhury's registration? Thanks.


 
It is worth noting that if you register for an event on CubingUSA while logged into your CubingUSA account, you can alter your registration on your own at your leisure.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

Kian said:


> It is worth noting that if you register for an event on CubingUSA while logged into your CubingUSA account, you can alter your registration on your own at your leisure.


 
So if you go back to registration, and check off different events, it will change them? Because I have seen that if I go back to the registration page, it has all my info still filled out...


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Done.


Cheers


----------



## Vinny (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought I had already signed up, but apparently I hadn't. So I signed up.

Finally, another competition with 6 and 7 (and my first competition doing 6x6)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 16, 2012)

The group rate at the Hyatt expires on the 20th (Friday). If you're planning to stay there, book soon.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jan 16, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> The group rate at the Hyatt expires on the 20th (Friday). If you're planning to stay there, book soon.



Kian, I was going to write that you should act on this for us. But the more I thought about it, the more I realized that I am more of a five star kind of guy. I need chocolates on my pillows, room service, the whole bit. And for the love of Ron, I seriously don't want to have to press my own elevator buttons.


----------



## Kian (Jan 17, 2012)

Dave Campbell said:


> Kian, I was going to write that you should act on this for us. But the more I thought about it, the more I realized that I am more of a five star kind of guy. I need chocolates on my pillows, room service, the whole bit. And for the love of Ron, I seriously don't want to have to press my own elevator buttons.


 
Surely. You show up at the Ritz on Friday. See how that works out.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 20, 2012)

anyone need a room mate? i thought i had someone that wanted to stay with me but i am unsure. if you want a place to stay we can just split the cost of a room


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2012)

Yay, as many rounds of 5x5 as 3x3


----------



## Micael (Jan 23, 2012)

What happen if I need more than 10:00 for 7x7x7?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 23, 2012)

Micael: Unfortunately we're going to have to have a 10 minute hard cutoff in order to keep the competition running smoothly.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 26, 2012)

As pathetic as it sounds, I'm shooting for my first advancement to the 2nd round on the 3x3. Do you really expect to advance the top 32?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 26, 2012)

Casnova said:


> As pathetic as it sounds, I'm shooting for my first advancement to the 2nd round on the 3x3. Do you really expect to advance the top 32?


 
That's the plan.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 30, 2012)

No Rowe? Either way this competition is looking top heavy.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 30, 2012)

He'll probably sign up later.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2012)

Rowe is definitely coming.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 30, 2012)

It's not going to work out for me. :/

Edit: wtf, Breandan is coming too.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob, I'm not sure if you'll see this post, but since you're signed up to go to MIT, do you think you could sign my 5x5 award from Bridgewater Open at this competition? Because after they had fixed the awards and printed mine, you had already left Bridgewater.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Bob, I'm not sure if you'll see this post, but since you're signed up to go to MIT, do you think you could sign my 5x5 award from Bridgewater Open at this competition? Because after they had fixed the awards and printed mine, you had already left Bridgewater.


 
Lol. first time I checked this thread in weeks. Sure.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 30, 2012)

Good chance I'll be going.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 30, 2012)

still got space in my room at the hotel if any one wants :/


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 5, 2012)

if anybody wants any subset of the following (free), I'll have them at the competition.

black maru 4x4 (pretty much like new)
black mini qj 4x4 (used)
black dayan lunhui (in box, never used)
silver maru 3x3 (almost never used)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 5, 2012)

deathbypapercutz said:


> if anybody wants any subset of the following (free), I'll have them at the competition.
> 
> black maru 4x4 (pretty much like new)
> black mini qj 4x4 (used)
> ...


 
can i dibs the lunhui?


----------



## onlyleftname (Feb 6, 2012)

Can I have dibs on the black maru ?

Thanks!


----------



## JyH (Feb 6, 2012)

I will take that silver Maru for you.


----------



## Czery (Feb 7, 2012)

Can a take the mini QJ?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 7, 2012)

Anthony said:


> It's not going to work out for me. :/
> 
> Edit: wtf, Breandan is coming too.



No 4x4 for you.
<_<


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 7, 2012)

So how do I edit the events I'm signed up for? (how do I do it by myself, without having Tim do it for me?)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 7, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> So how do I edit the events I'm signed up for? (how do I do it by myself, without having Tim do it for me?)


 
Make sure you're logged in to CubingUSA, and go back to the registration page. Your registration info should show up--just change your events there and submit again.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 8, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> can i dibs the lunhui?


 


onlyleftname said:


> Can I have dibs on the black maru ?
> 
> Thanks!


 


JyH said:


> I will take that silver Maru for you.


 


Czery said:


> Can a take the mini QJ?


 
done, done, done, and done.

thanks for playing!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 10, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> :/ Any way you can look into getting a little better lighting for the weekend?


 
Better lighting will be happening.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 10, 2012)

yeahhhhh!!!!


----------



## onlyleftname (Feb 11, 2012)

deathbypapercutz said:


> done, done, done, and done.
> 
> thanks for playing!


 
What's your name, so I can find you at the comp?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 11, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> What's your name, so I can find you at the comp?



Patricia Li. She's super fast.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> What's your name, so I can find you at the comp?


 
Well, at awards, she will most likely be the girl screaming randomly.


----------



## onlyleftname (Feb 11, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Well, at awards, she will most likely be the girl screaming randomly.


 
Yep, I remember her now.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 11, 2012)

Registration closes tonight!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 13, 2012)

Will someone lube my 7x7 Saturday night and return it to me on Sunday? I'll pay. I'm too scared/lazy to take the whole thing apart myself.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm nto sure if anyone would be interested in buying a few cubes from me, but I'll be selling a new modded GuHong, a red ultimate GuHong, Shengshou 4x4 VI, Crazy 4x4, an Alpha V, a V Cube 2, and a V Cube 5. Just tell me if anyone would want one of these to buy so I know to bring them...


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2012)

Vinny said:


> I'm nto sure if anyone would be interested in buying a few cubes from me, but I'll be selling a new modded GuHong, a red ultimate GuHong, Shengshou 4x4 VI, and a V Cube 5. Just tell me if anyone would want one of these to buy so I know to bring them...


 
I'm interested in the V-Cube 5.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm interested in the V-Cube 5.


 
I'll definitely bring it then. Does $23 sound good?


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2012)

Vinny said:


> I'll definitely bring it then. Does $23 sound good?


 
Is it modded?


----------



## Vinny (Feb 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Is it modded?


 
Yessir. I modded the corners with some pretty rough sandpaper, and it worked wonders.

It's literally the fastest V Cube I've felt out of all the ones I've tried.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Yessir. I modded the corners with some pretty rough sandpaper, and it worked wonders.
> 
> It's literally the fastest V Cube I've felt out of all the ones I've tried.


 
Sounds good! Bring it, but I'm not guaranteeing that I'll buy it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 13, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Better lighting will be happening.


 
I love you.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 13, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Sounds good! Bring it, but I'm not guaranteeing that I'll buy it.


 
Will do.

If you want to look for me / talk to me, I'll be the person with long black hair, probably wearing a black and maroon hoodie.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 13, 2012)

Vinny said:


> I'm nto sure if anyone would be interested in buying a few cubes from me, but I'll be selling a new modded GuHong, a red ultimate GuHong, Shengshou 4x4 VI, and a V Cube 5. Just tell me if anyone would want one of these to buy so I know to bring them...



You should probably bring all of the cubes you are willing to sell.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 13, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> You should probably bring all of the cubes you are willing to sell.


 
I probably will, but I'm trying to pack as little as possible, just to reduce the risk of getting cubes stolen to a minimum.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 13, 2012)

Good idea. I tend to keep all of my cubes in my backpack, instead of out on a table, for the same reason.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 14, 2012)

It's kinda weird that the comp is called MIT Spring when it isn't even spring


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 14, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> It's kinda weird that the comp is called MIT Spring when it isn't even spring



Say you had a question and answer thing w/ people. They have to answer each question in a second. If you asked the season of March 1st, I bet a majority of people would say spring. /random

edit - just tested theory and it worked


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2012)

It feels like spring anyway. Although it'll only ~40 this weekend.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 14, 2012)

It's the spring semester; that was the logic behind the name.


----------



## Kian (Feb 14, 2012)

Tim is unfamiliar with the concept of seasons. Give him a break.


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> It's the spring semester; that was the logic behind the name.


 
Which is also why December 17 qualified as the fall competition? I suddenly understand everything.

Because by normal standards we'd be having the winter competition twice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2012)

December 17th is still Fall though...


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

FMC from 8:30-10:30 PM?!?!?! glad I'm not competing in that.

But yay for higher cutoffs! I'll get to do a full 4x4 average now!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't wait for the competition!


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 16, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Will do.
> 
> If you want to look for me / talk to me, I'll be the person with long black hair, probably wearing a black and maroon hoodie.


 
If Antoine doesn't buy it, I'm interested.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 16, 2012)

LouisCormier said:


> If Antoine doesn't buy it, I'm interested.


 
Sounds good to me. I'll probably bring the other cubes just in case someone ends up wanting one.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 16, 2012)

Can anybody lend me a pyraminx for the competition please? Mine just got REALLY loose so I can't do a solve without it popping


----------



## Kapusta (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not gonna be able to go, but is this the last planned MIT competition EVER? Or is this just the last one run by Tim?


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Can anybody lend me a pyraminx for the competition please? Mine just got REALLY loose so I can't do a solve without it popping


 
Have you tried tightening it? If not, I will be selling a black QJ pyraminx for about $5 if you want that...


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 17, 2012)

Kapusta said:


> I'm not gonna be able to go, but is this the last planned MIT competition EVER? Or is this just the last one run by Tim?


 
Tim's last for MIT. He might hold other comps elsewhere, and/or someone will continue holding comps at MIT(Patricia,Kevin, etc.).


----------



## JyH (Feb 17, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> will continue holding comps at MIT(*Patricia*,Kevin, etc.).



lol??????


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 17, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Have you tried tightening it? If not, I will be selling a black QJ pyraminx for about $5 if you want that...


I can't tighten it because the since the tips keep falling out, I glued the tips, so I can't tighten it. I think I will buy it.

I'm gonna go to the competition soon. See you guys there. : )


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 17, 2012)

Vinny said:


> I'm nto sure if anyone would be interested in buying a few cubes from me, but I'll be selling a new modded GuHong, a red ultimate GuHong, Shengshou 4x4 VI, Crazy 4x4, an Alpha V, a V Cube 2, and a V Cube 5. Just tell me if anyone would want one of these to buy so I know to bring them...


 
How much for the Alpha V?


----------



## Vinny (Feb 17, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> How much for the Alpha V?


 
Just 7 bucks will do.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 17, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Just 7 bucks will do.


 i'll buy it


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 17, 2012)

So sad I couldn't make it. Hope everything went awesome!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 18, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Have you tried tightening it? If not, I will be selling a black QJ pyraminx for about $5 if you want that...


How can I find you at the competition?


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wish I could go for more back-to-back competition awesomeness!  Even though midwinter break is going on my parents won't drive 4 hours up to Massachusetts.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 18, 2012)

does anybody staying at the hyatt have mountain dew?


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 18, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> How can I find you at the competition?


 
I have short brownish-blond hair, and am about 5' 8". And if you see someone with the given characteristics talking to a short Indian kid with glasses, that's probably me. My name is Zach btw, so you can always just ask someone if they know where I am.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> does anybody staying at the hyatt have mountain dew?


 
Probably fastcubesolver (James Donahue)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 18, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Probably fastcubesolver (James Donahue)


 
are you coming to the comp?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 18, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> does anybody staying at the hyatt have mountain dew?


 
James Donahue will probably have a truck full of mountain dew. Pretty much enough to quench the thirst of a human being for the rest of their life.
I wouldn't be surprised if he took a mountain dew bath in his hotel room.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 18, 2012)

I will have mountain dew. why?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 18, 2012)

i am dying for some


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2012)

No I'm not going.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 18, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> i am dying for some


 
They sell them downstairs from the comp room.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a 9.49 average in the first round.

Times were: (10.40), 9.34, 9.56, 9.56, (8.47)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I got a 9.49 average in the first round.
> 
> Times were: (10.40), 9.34, 9.56, 9.56, (8.47)


 
Still didn't beat my single


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 18, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I got a 9.49 average in the first round.
> 
> Times were: (10.40), 9.34, 9.56, 9.56, (8.47)


 
22nd in world!!


----------



## cityzach (Feb 18, 2012)

anything interesting happen so far?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Still didn't beat my single


Hey, I've got two more rounds to go.



RyanReese09 said:


> 22nd in world!!


And 3rd in NA. 

I'd also like to mention that Rowe would have had a 13.77 OH average, but popped on the last turn of his best solve (11.xx).


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 19, 2012)

cityzach said:


> anything interesting happen so far?


 
Somebody got a 9.90 DNF Had a fun day today  I'm typing this on my iPad in my hotel room. I got 12th in pyraminx, wish I was in the top 8 so I could compete in the second round...


----------



## cityzach (Feb 19, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Somebody got a 9.90 DNF


 
9.90 DNF in what? if 3x3 thats not that impressive.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 19, 2012)

So apparently I got results even though I ended up not going

http://union.cubingusa.com/mitspring2012/results/competitors.php#Eric+Zhao


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 19, 2012)

My average for anyone interested.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there are some problems with the live results. Apparently I have a 58.63 5x5 single, and something's messed up with Chris Anderson's 7x7 single.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 19, 2012)

Day 1 results are accurate and posted on live.cubing.net.


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 19, 2012)

Has there ever been a leg injury at a cubing competition before?

God I hate stairs.


----------



## JyH (Feb 20, 2012)

32 FMC = Total fluke (second place)
3x3 Round 2 - I'm a beast
BLD - 2:56.13
OH - I was about to get my best time ever, getting to PLL at about 18, R(a) perm, messed it up (DNF)
mBLD - 0/2 - Not sure what happened with the first cube, second cube picked up in wrong orientation >_>


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2012)

Rowe, do you think you might be able to send me the video of the 8.21? I'd really like to upload it.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah il try its HD it might be hard to email or anything how should I send it to you?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 20, 2012)

i got 2/2 multi BLD, first time for a full success for me


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> Yeah il try its HD it might be hard to email or anything how should I send it to you?


 
Upload it to http://www.filedropper.com/, and post the link.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 20, 2012)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Upload it to http://www.filedropper.com/, and post the link.


 
dropbox


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2012)

deathbypapercutz said:


> dropbox


 
Yeah, but that would involve assuming Rowe has a Dropbox account, and even if he does, this site is easier.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 20, 2012)

Who won?


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 20, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who won?


 
Breandan, just barely over Rowe.


----------



## JyH (Feb 20, 2012)

Spoiler






Owen said:


> Wow. I wanna go.


 


Lucas Garron said:


> Woah, planning ahead.
> 
> I might go if I don't have a ball that weekend and airfares are good. (Actually, never mind, I might still go even if there is a ball; it's always held at Hyatt Regency SFO.)


 


StachuK1992 said:


> Sounds fun; attendance for me is dependent on finding a cheapish place to crash.
> That being said, I'd love to, and probably would.


 


MichaelP. said:


> *Hopeful*


 


That70sShowDude said:


> Sounds awesome and I really want to try to go.


 


RyanReese09 said:


> I'll be going. Assuming it will be relatively cheap to be there. Nats will be semi expensive .
> 
> That being said, I'd be almost 100% going if multi was held (assuming I fail at Nats)
> 
> All in all I'll be there .





AustinReed said:


> I wound definitely go if this is during my Spring Break (Granted, the date changes a little bit). I have some friends who live up there. I could stay with them. A westerner going? WHAAAAAAT?


 


aaronb said:


> As long as all goes well, this upcoming MIT fall competition, will be my first competition, and if it goes good, I'd definately want to go to this. Seeing as living in Maine, I have few chances for competitions, and Boston/Cambridge is about as close as it comes. So basically, yeah I think I'd go if it's on a long weekend.


 


theZcuber said:


> I might be able to go out to Massachusetts for a weekend. We'll have to see how early it starts Saturday and how late it ends Sunday


 


JonnyWhoopes said:


> Wow, I always miss competition threads.
> 
> Assuming my schedule is clear (and maybe if it isn't >=]) I'd go.


 


chicken9290 said:


> i would also probably be in attendance if you were to have a competition at MIT(especially since my sister is now going to school in massachusetts)


 


pwnAge said:


> Even though im in Toronto i should be able to come. The weeked of the 18-19 sound great. Most schools have a day off on the 17 at least mine does. And my bday is the 16th so I could convince my parents.


 


cityzach said:


> i will probably be there


 


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Depends how cheap the hotel is; and if I can convince my dad to let me use some of his frequent flyer miles...


 


HelpCube said:


> duhh... yes! multi-day competitions are always fun, and its nice to have one besides nationals. Its also a perfect weekend, and its pretty much on the opposite of the calendar compared to nationals. I will be there no doubt.


 


Evan Liu said:


> Are you about to announce it? I saw the site when it was first put up on the WCA competitions list, but it hasn't had a formal front page announcement yet.
> I will most likely be coming (and helping out a lot while there ), but I won't register just yet.


 


Robocopter87 said:


> Color me interested.
> 
> Is there a specific date by which we have to be registered?


 


Rubiks560 said:


> I'm like 90% sure I can go. Time to start practicing 2x2 again...


 


timspurfan said:


> Nice man! I think I'll see everyone there






Nice seeing you guys again.



Spoiler


----------



## Brest (Feb 20, 2012)

JyH said:


> 32 FMC = Total fluke (second place)
> 3x3 Round 2 - I'm a beast
> BLD - 2:56.13
> OH - I was about to get my best time ever, getting to PLL at about 18, R(a) perm, messed it up (DNF)
> ...


Congrats on the 2nd place finish! =)

1st
U B2 D L2 R2 F2 L D2 R2 U' R' B L2 U2 R' F' R' B U2

2nd
U2 L2 R2 F L D U' R2 D2 B' D' L D U R F U2


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah, JyH, you made me feel sad inside.

How did Breandan do? And Rowe?


----------



## JyH (Feb 20, 2012)

U2 F' R' U' D' L' D B D2 R2 U D' L' F' R2 L2 U2 (inverse)

F2 R L' B' D R' D' B R //XXcross
D2 F' D2 F D' B' D2 B //3rd pair
L' F L F' //4th pair
B D2 B2 L B L' D2 B' L B L' //LL
alg.garron

-------------------------------------------------------

U2 L2 R2 F L D U' R2 D2 B' D' L D U R F U2 

L B' L' B D2 L B' L' B2 D2 B'
F L' F' L
B' D2 B D F' D2 F D2
R' B' D R D' B L R' F2
alg.garron

Thanks for the congratulations and the scrambles, Brest.


----------



## Kian (Feb 20, 2012)

At least I was great in the final.


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 20, 2012)

Who won 3x3 OH?


----------



## coopermumford (Feb 20, 2012)

i wanted to go but i wasn't sure that my times are good enough for a competition
my best solve is a 25.07 but i my average is around 32
what should my time be if i want to go to a competition?


----------



## anders (Feb 20, 2012)

coopermumford said:


> i wanted to go but i wasn't sure that my times are good enough for a competition
> my best solve is a 25.07 but i my average is around 32
> what should my time be if i want to go to a competition?



From the regulations:
A1a) The time limit is 10 minutes, or less/higher if announced before the event.

If a time limit is imposed for the Rubik's Cube event, is it normally around two minutes. 

With an average of 32 s, you would have had about 1/3 of the competitors behind you at MIT Spring 2012 (http://union.cubingusa.com/mitspring2012/results/index.php#4). 

Come and join the fun!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 20, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> Who won 3x3 OH?


 Phil Yu won with an official PB of 15.25. Congrats, Phil!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome competition. PB Ao5 on 3x3 and my first ever time making Round 2. I had a bunch of awesome solves and met a ton of cool people. Still sad I got bumped out of 2x2 round 2 though. I got a 1/2 MBLD off by 2 twisted corners. Thanks for hosting it Tim.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Phil Yu won with an official PB of 15.25. Congrats, Phil!


 
Go Phil!!


----------



## coopermumford (Feb 20, 2012)

anders said:


> From the regulations:
> A1a) The time limit is 10 minutes, or less/higher if announced before the event.
> 
> If a time limit is imposed for the Rubik's Cube event, is it normally around two minutes.
> ...


 
oh I should have gone :/
next one that's near me, I guess


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes...if money and time aren't issues, going to as many comps as possible is highly suggested. There are a lot of cool people to meet and a lot of things you can learn from others. Getting competition experience is also helpful for beating nerves. 

Will post some thoughts on the comp once I finish my work.


----------



## Micael (Feb 20, 2012)

Great organisation, thanks guys!


Louis Cormier got 8 podiums!


----------



## Kian (Feb 20, 2012)

My final round average was the worst in my last 64 3x3 rounds, spanning 28 competitions and nearly 2 years. Pretty impressive.


----------



## dimwmuni (Feb 20, 2012)

I think the highlight of this competition for me was wandering around the venue with my blindfold on looking for a 4x4x4 piece that was apparently on my chair. 

Congrats to Rowe for beating my NR in megaminx.


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 20, 2012)

Tim (or someone else): Could you post the first scramble of the 2x2x2 final?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2012)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Tim (or someone else): Could you post the first scramble of the 2x2x2 final?


 
Solution was UR2UR'U2. No one actually *saw* the skip (cept rowe but lets not talk about that)


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 20, 2012)

Smashed my Master Magic NR by 0.58 seconds to 2.00


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> (cept rowe but lets not talk about that)


 
Baawwww... I looked into this thread solely to perhaps find out about his attempt


----------



## Kian (Feb 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Baawwww... I looked into this thread solely to perhaps find out about his attempt


 
He failed to start the timer.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 21, 2012)

that happened to me in pyra last week, i may have been able to win if i started it.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 21, 2012)

dimwmuni said:


> I think the highlight of this competition for me was wandering around the venue with my blindfold on looking for a 4x4x4 piece that was apparently on my chair.


 
serious props yo, that took nuts


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 21, 2012)

That was a great competition. Highlights for me were:

3x3: 10.02 single and a low 12 average
2x2: Had a 1.22 single on that lol scramble. Too bad I didn't see the skip or it might have been sub 1. 
4x4: Sub 1 average. It's also a PB for me overall. 
OH: 2 17s singles. 
Pyra: Was awful.


----------



## drewsopchak (Feb 21, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Solution was UR2UR'U2. No one actually *saw* the skip (cept rowe but lets not talk about that)


 
face-palm pen-throw combo. devastating.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 21, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Solution was UR2UR'U2. No one actually *saw* the skip (cept rowe but lets not talk about that)


 
I'm glad I didn't, quite honestly. It was funnier that Tim and I got the exact same time.


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2012)

The scramble was R' F R' F2 R'


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, that this skips is really quite hard to see. Thanks Dan and Bob


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 26, 2012)

*Found Black Dayan ZhanChi from MIT Spring 2012*

Hey everyone!

A minute ago I was emptying my bag from MIT Spring 2012, and found a black Dayan ZhanChi that is not mine. It is extremely loose, with normal Dayan stickers. So if anyone who was at MIT Spring 2012 is missing a black Dayan ZhanChi, let me know. I apologize that I found the cube so late.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 26, 2012)

While I wasn't there, I for one appreciate your efforts to find the owner!

I lost a black zhanchi at nats, sad puppy =/


----------

